# Should I or shouldn't I? MTH DCS Control System



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying the MTH DCS Control System. I currently have the NCE Power Cab and have a small fleet of MTH SD70Ace's. The reason I'm thinking of buying it is because in order to advance consist my loco's together or even with my Athearn and Bachman locos, I need to have the update performed on the MTH loco's. The update also makes available all of the normal DCC functions on the MTH engines.

I would either have to have my own DCS controller to download and install the update or ship them off (cost of shipping, and insurance out and back), and pay (about $25 per loco for the update). I have found a couple controllers online for around $175 and could do it myself. Basically I would be paying close to the same amount sending them off as the cost of a my own controller. 

I would still continue to use my Power Cab as my main controller because DCS cannot control DCC only locos. Does this sound like a good idea? It's sounds good to me but not like I can talk to anyone else about my idea. So I'm coming to the guru's.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That does sound like the best option for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might be able to find the DCS Commander for less money that the full DCS system. This is an intermediate step, and you can get into it for less than $100.

MTH DCS Commander


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I looked into that also but according to the website,the specs on both models, and the upgrade requirements, you have to have a TIU to do the upgrade. It says you cant do it with the Commander. I have a few days to decide. Auction ends in 4 days and no one has bidded on them yet so just trying to make sure this is the best option for me. Same amount of money would be spent either way, IF I add more MTH locos to my fleet, I think it could pay off. To be honest I'm looking for a valid reason I havent thought of why or why I shouldnt do it. I'm a rookie (that does do some research before spending hard earned money) looking to the pro's. Yalls experience is better than Google any day!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the full DCS system does have some features that the DCS Commander doesn't have, so it may be that the update won't work with the DCS Commander. I've never worked with any of the HO stuff with my DCS system, so I can't really say what works for sure.

I'd probably suggest talking to MTH directly.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

You know what else sucks? I found a hobbie shop up in Anehiem that has a DCS system and asked them about the update and they looked at me like I was stupid and said they never heard of it!!! "Supposed" to be an "Authorized" MTH dealer and not know about the update thats been out for over a year?  I even offered to download the update for them so they could update my locos and I still was going to pay them to do it so I wouldnt have to pay for shipping. Needless to say they declined....SMH 

So you can see the "option to buy" the DCS controller has been tossed around in my head for quite a while but just this week I seriously thought it out and the price seems reasonable while I have the money....


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

You won't be able to use the DCS and the PowerCab at the same time, and the DCS and DCC are not fully compatible with each other. So either way you're probably not going to be able to run everything together totally smoothly.

IMO, trying to force their DCS system into HO while making it only "sort of" compatible with DCC was a bad move by MTH. Their DCS was popular in O scale, but it's not fully compatible with DCC which is pretty much standard in HO, and it's only available from MTH and not separately.

The best option is probably to rip out the DCS electronics from the MTH engines and replace them with proper DCC decoders so you can actually use them properly on your DCC system. Buying a DCS control system would mean you have to switch your layout between the different systems, and still not really be able to properly consist and run the engines together using any type of advanced consisting.

I mean, if MTH had simply just supported advanced consisting, that would have solved 90% of people's issues, but they never originally intended to make these fully DCC compatible, despite any claims they might make that they are.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> You won't be able to use the DCS and the PowerCab at the same time, and the DCS and DCC are not fully compatible with each other. So either way you're probably not going to be able to run everything together totally smoothly.


 :thumbsup:

Oh no, I wasnt planning on using them at the same time. Just the DCS for updates and occasional messing around (wouldnt be constantly connected to the layout). Still staying with my PowerCab for my daily use. I cant see any reason for anybody to want to even try to run two different DCC systems on the same layout at the same time. Not trying to dig too deep into the electrical aspects of it but on the surface I would think the signals would either cancel each other out, overload the system, or fry the controllers and the trains or all of the above.:laugh:


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and is there a DCC decoder that has ALL the features and functions of the MTH decoders? I went with MTH because it does what I want straight out the box (minus the advanced DCC consisting) ,cost (around $215 per loco w/sound), and weight/pulling power. I'm not into changing CV's (ok I'll admit it... I'm scared I'm going to screw something up!!:laugh. I have other locos that are not MTH (Athearn and Bachman) but I have to be honest they dont perform near as well as the MTH when it comes to control and pulling power. That damn DCS is the only problem I have with MTH.


----------



## haveonetotrade (Dec 15, 2018)

Im running the DCS commander W/MTH Proto3 engines and for the most part enjoying it. my layout is small an oval with an inner passing siding that includes a spur track to a cement plant, and a wye off the outer oval that serves another spur to engine services and other industries. any how there is one issue ive been unable to controll when running both trains and switching form one to two, one almost always reverts to three mph and i have to switch back to one to increase the mph. I thought i stumbled on to a fix by making sure that after getting engine one running I press the select button again and then the engine button which brings up engine two's address when I select engine two engine one is not affected but this dosent always work either. I still enjoy being able to run two trains at a time even if its just around the oval. I was thinking of getting the hand held remote to see if having one engine on the hand held and the other on the commander would make it easier to control the two at once This seems like nothing compared to what you are up against but any insight would be greatly apreiciated .


----------



## Kieta (Nov 6, 2018)

Interesting.....following this as I have a NCE power cab and ordering a MTH set for my layout.


----------

